# Linkfarbe beim drüberfahren ändern



## MagicMasterII (4. Januar 2004)

Gibt es mit Java die Möglichkeit, dass ein Link die Farbe ändert, wenn ich mit der Mau darüberfahre. Und wenn ja, wie? Kenn mich (leider) mit Java überhaupt nicht aus...

MagicMasterII


----------



## Sinac (4. Januar 2004)

Erstens: JAVA != JavaScript
Zweitens: Das geht wohl mit CSS seht viel leichter, schau mal bei Selfhtml 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## MagicMasterII (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Erstens: JAVA != JavaScript
> Zweitens: Das geht wohl mit CSS seht viel leichter, schau mal bei Selfhtml
> 
> ...


Bei Selfhtml konnte ich nichts entsprechendes Finden...

Trotzdem danke.
MagicMasterII


----------



## Fabian H (4. Januar 2004)

Mit CSS:

```
a:link, a:active, a:visited {
  color: #AAAAAA;
}

a:hover {
  color: #000000;
}
```

Mit JavaScript:

```
<a href="ziel.html" style="color:#AAAAAA;"
   onMouseOver="this.style.color='#000000';"
   onMouseOut="this.style.color='#AAAAAA';">Klick</a>
```


----------



## MagicMasterII (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian Hofmann _
> *Mit CSS:
> *
> 
> ...



Danke, genau das wars...

MagicMasterII


----------



## ph0en1xs (15. August 2007)

Fabian Hofmann hat gesagt.:


> Mit CSS:
> 
> ```
> a:link, a:active, a:visited {
> ...





Vielen Dank....genau das habe ich auch gesucht!


----------

